# Making chromium trust a certificate

## myak

Hello,

I'm having troubles making chromium trust a certificate used by https://pma.mydevil.net. I noticed that the issuer, EssentialSSL CA is not trusted by default so I exported the CA certificate and added it as trusted. Then I exported the certificate for the page and imported it. Chromium still tells me "The site's security certificate is not trusted! You attempted to reach pma.mydevil.net, but the server presented a certificate issued by an entity that is not trusted by your computer's operating system.".

```
myak@havira%> certutil -d sql:$HOME/.pki/nssdb -L

Certificate Nickname                                         Trust Attributes

                                                             SSL,S/MIME,JAR/XPI

EssentialSSL CA - COMODO CA Limited                          CT,C,C

mydevil                                                      P,P,P
```

If I change trust attributes of the mydevil certificate to p,p,p, it tells me "The server's security certificate is revoked! You attempted to reach pma.mydevil.net, but the certificate that the server presented has been revoked by its issuer." (It's not revoked).

I tried googling it but I can't get it to work. The website itself is safe, it's a phpmyadmin interface for a hosting account that I own.

----------

